# Upper Midwest Scrapers And Rebuilders Hobby Club



## Uglydog

Machinist Bedside Reader fans may recall Guy Lautard reference to Dennis Danich a Millright. I’ve been privileged to enjoy beginning to learn scraping and rebuilding under his auspice. Dennis would like to find 6 or 8 individuals who would like to learn and build on their scraping and machine tool rebuilding skills. His emphasis is always on understanding what and why.

First project:
Using his pattern making skills he is proposing that he hire a local foundry to cast 24 inch triangular straight edges. All participants will purchase one of these at his cost: $120. This is for a 24inch long, stress relieved, triangular gray cast straight edge with 90degree, 55degree and 35degree angles. Faces will be around 2.75inches. Note:  this is a not for-profit venture. He is coaching me to do one pass milling on them and charge a very few additional dollars for my time. Each member of the group will have their own straight edge, and will be working on the same project and learning scraping and geometry together. Please understand that this is a club, not a class. We are accountable to each other. Dennis is only facilitating the learning. You will also need a scraping tool. An inexpensive tubular Anderson with HSS cutters would be fine.

Dennis is having his knee rebuilt shortly after Thanksgiving. Then we need to build a pattern. The foundry wants 4-6 weeks to schedule and complete the job. Thus, our first session will likely not happen until January. Our first obstacle is to gage interest, and collect some down payments so that we don’t end up owning a dozen straight edges.

Initially the plan is that we hold these sessions at my shop in Dayton MN. I have a 5footx5foot acorn table and a 36 inch cast plate. We believe that we can get everyone comfortably around the acorn table. Other locations will be used as they become available.  

It’s the expectation that after the initial session we would all work on the project at home, then reconvene to take work on triangles and the geometry. The long term goal is that we work on rebuilding an entire machine as a group. This suggests a long term time commitment to the group.  Other than the straight edge costs there is no plan for ever charging a fee or paying for instruction.

Please PM should you have interest, questions, or concerns. I will answer you directly and/or forward your contact information to Dennis for him to respond directly.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

I've already received a couple PMs.
Dennis would like me to emphasize that while he wants us to learn scraping that's low hanging fruit. His ultimate objective is that we understand "machine tool geometry" and "tolerances".  The big picture is that we work together to effectively use scraping and other methods to accomplish machine tool rebuilding. 

Scraping in a triangle is easy. Now let's scrape all 3 sides within tolerance to specific relative to each other!
This is going to be great fun!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
I think this is great, if i was in the USA near you i would jump at the chance, i hope you get it going, good luck


----------



## brino

Daryl,
What a great way to build comradery and knowledge.
I wish I was closer too.....
-brino


----------



## Uglydog

Dennis and I have identified 0900 Saturday February 6th as our first session with February 20th as an alternative “Blizzard Day” option.

Dennis encourages you to contact him at (edit: email removed for "bot" protection - please PM me I'll be pleased to share you his email) should you have questions. As a reminder: there are no dues, or tuition. He is expecting that everyone would invest in a hand scraper and steel cutters.

Daryl
MN

Edit:
I originally reported that Dennis email was .com
It is .net
I corrected it above.
Sorry


----------



## Uglydog

Dennis Danich sent this email to the people who have expressed some interest and for whom I have an email address.
I've copy pasted it here.
Please note Dennis is way to humble.
I know hundreds of trained Instructors.
Many Phds in education, others with Masters in Ed.
All kinds of "Certified Instructors" in EMS and Fire/Rescue.
Sometimes their teaching is.... well... lacking.
Dennis is the real deal.
The above comments are not intended to detract from the excellent teaching of other scraping and machine tool Instructors.
I offer the above comments to highlight that Dennis isn't like your high school or college geometry Professor.

*From:* Dennis Danich 
*Sent:* Tuesday, December 29, 2015 11:04
*To:* Daryl Doering
*Cc:* .......................................
*Subject:* Re: Scraping and Machine Tool Rebuilding

I am a trained instructor so to help this along and to act as a FAQ I am writing outlines, as we collectively progress in this I will make notes for lesson plans. Daryl and Ben may recall me telling them at times I needed to stop and think how can I explain a skill that is automatic to me so it can be understood.
From my experience I feel it is best to start scraping with high speed blades, carbide will follow later.
Machine geometry will follow after you can scrape as then you can correct geometry errors.
The initial outline follows.

*Course outline for scraping class 101*
History of scraping and fitting parts to build machinery
The difference between qualitative and quantitative measurement
Joseph Whitworth and creating flat surface plates
Early scrapers marking medium and techniques
Evolution of more modern methods in the 1800's creating plane surfaces and machine ways in the technique of systematic distribution of error

1. Sharpening scrapers
Techniques for sharpening blades and using different radii for different purposes

2. Surface preparation and scraping strokes
Historical use of scraping to make a smooth surface as opposed to making a truly flat or fitted surface to another part and comparing scraping to filing and other polishing techniques

3. Marking medium an observation of blue spots
Observing with marking medium tells you a lot of this takes practice determining if you have twist determining false readings and making corrective action

4. Scraper handling
Controlling the process of using the scraper by observing the width of the stroke you can generate by various angles of using the blade and how the radius of the blade affects the width of the cut

5. How to use a straight edge
Using straight edges to determine what you have to do to a part the straight edges initially can be ground straight edges and using scraped straight edges for marking parts for scraping

6. Step scraping
Using step scraping to correct tapers or hills or valleys on the part determining if you should scrape or  machine

7. Pull scraping
Pull scraping techniques and using pull scraping for a distinctive pattern on the work

8. Flaking or Frosting
Flaking work to create oil pockets or put a distinctive decorative pattern on some areas of the machine


----------



## Terrywerm

Getting on board on this thread. Thanks Daryl and Dennis!


----------



## gi_984

Daryl,
     What is the approximate time line for the day?  Start at 0900 until?


----------



## Uglydog

Probably 1200ish??

Not sure that I still have you email address.
Please PM me your address. I'll add you to the email thread.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm

Midnight??   Dang, I better bring beer.  

Just kidding. Noon sounds good. It will give enough time to make some progress but without getting too long.


----------



## Uglydog

Midnight is 2400. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## astjp2

Uglydog said:


> Midnight is 2400.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Daryl, there is no such time, its 23:59, 00:00, 00:01...sorry I had to have some fun with that.  It sounds like a great class, I am finding that scraping is very tedius...and the radio does not keep my mind occupied so I am switching off between scraping projects on my lathe to break up the monotony.  Tim


----------



## Uglydog

A


astjp2 said:


> I am finding that scraping is very tedious...and the radio does not keep my mind occupied so I am switching off between scraping projects on my lathe to break up the monotony.



Completely agreed. I can't figure out how anyone does this full time. Bouncing between projects is essential for me as well. 
However, I find it like laying down a TIG pad of beads, simply therapeutic with its quiet predictability. That's not to suggest I do it well - yet.
On the other hand getting the geometry correct is still a wonder to me, and therefore completely engaging! 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm

I was going to bring up the bit about there not being a 2400, but thought it best to leave it for someone else to poke you with, Daryl.  

I have not yet done any scraping, I just ordered a new scraper from Anderson last night. I do suspect that it will seem tedious to me also, but I also know that it does not work well for me to bounce between various projects. I am far better off finishing one before starting another if at all possible. It isn't too bad to have two or three projects underway at the same time, but any more than that is a bad thing for me.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

this i one great idea Daryl, i wish i were closer to attend
please do me the next best, show me some pictures from the meetings so that i may feel like i was there by remote...


----------



## Uglydog

I believe that Dennis would find Skyping the sessions fun.
PM if you want his email address. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor

PM sent!


----------



## Karl_T

Uglydog said:


> Dennis and I have identified 0900 Saturday February 6th as our first session with February 20th as an alternative “Blizzard Day” option.



I'm praying for a blizzard of epic proportions 

I won't be home yet on Feb 6.  Got my scraper on order. Need to get the cat at the kid's place (Elk River) about Feb 8 to Feb 10. Should I stop by for remedial instruction?


----------



## Uglydog

I'm no Instructor!
However, I'll be happy to share tools and what I'm learning.
Monday or Wednesday afternoons would work. I'm in Inver Grove Heights in the morning.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

Dennis is asking that I pass this along:

"I suggest this link to buy a tubular scraper http://www.andersonscraper.com/Anderson-Hand-Scrapers.php" 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm

That's where I ordered mine. Should arrive by the end of the coming week I would think. No matter if it doesn't as it isn't going anywhere until Feb 6th anyway.


----------



## Uglydog

I'll have my wood lathe up and operable. I'll also have some large diameter wood stock, and copper caps should anyone want to personalize a handle.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

Reminder this Saturday February 6th at 0900 our scraping sessions will begin.

Please bring your Anderson Scrapers and 1gb thumb drive.

Please consider bringing a beverage if you want something other than water or coffee.


Please PM for my address and phone number. 

It's a cul-de-sac with three houses. Ours is the white one with the wrap around old-fashioned front porch. I'll park the red pickup at the curb in an attempt to highlight the location.


Yesterday, I picked up some thick walled box tubing to lift the acorn table to a better height for the tall people. 
If you are of shorter stature, then please consider bringing some scraps of 2x4 and plywood so we can construct some "duck boards" to build up the floor.

There has been some additional questions about the triangular straight edges. At this time they've not been made. I'm hoping the group will decide to have them cast. I don't know exactly what Dennis has planned.

Please send any/all questions concerns.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

We will have another session in North Branch Minnesota on Saturday 8/20/16.
If interested please PM me for details. 
Note: these are no charge sessions.
Your only expenses will be scraping / rebuilding tools that you may choose to purchase from someone - somewhere.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

I think I've missed posting updates. As we have members who have elected not to become HM members we began a google group.
Regardless, new members are welcome!

Next meeting is January, 28th 2017 in Northbranch MN.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ddickey

I'd really like to get up there sometime Daryl.


----------



## Uglydog

We try to meet monthly. 
Well, try....
Looking for regulars who want to work together to understand and perform machine tool rebuilding and all of its many facets.
You are welcome to join us, no cost. Sessions are taught by a retired Millwright. Actually did this stuff....
Looking for regulars serious about learning rebuilding. However, attendance is not taken, and an occasionals are welcome.

Daryl
MN


----------



## madmodifier

I am hoping to be able to make it to one of these meetings soon. I have a birthday party to attend on this next class. Is there a particular width scraper that one should purchase first? .750? https://andersonscraper.com/product-category/anderson-original-solid-shank-hand-scrapers/

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Uglydog

Nothing wrong with the HSS. In fact because it doesn't require diamond wheels to sharpen it's arguably preferable. Unless you've go access to cool grinders.
Consider a 1inch. However, we are certainly not going to inspect your scraper before being allowed in the shop!
You might want to attend a session and get Dennis' recommendation. Long term you will want your own....

Daryl
MN


----------



## old toolmaker

Uglydog said:


> Machinist Bedside Reader fans may recall Guy Lautard reference to Dennis Danich a Millright. I’ve been privileged to enjoy beginning to learn scraping and rebuilding under his auspice. Dennis would like to find 6 or 8 individuals who would like to learn and build on their scraping and machine tool rebuilding skills. His emphasis is always on understanding what and why.
> 
> First project:
> Using his pattern making skills he is proposing that he hire a local foundry to cast 24 inch triangular straight edges. All participants will purchase one of these at his cost: $120. This is for a 24inch long, stress relieved, triangular gray cast straight edge with 90degree, 55degree and 35degree angles. Faces will be around 2.75inches. Note:  this is a not for-profit venture. He is coaching me to do one pass milling on them and charge a very few additional dollars for my time. Each member of the group will have their own straight edge, and will be working on the same project and learning scraping and geometry together. Please understand that this is a club, not a class. We are accountable to each other. Dennis is only facilitating the learning. You will also need a scraping tool. An inexpensive tubular Anderson with HSS cutters would be fine.
> 
> Dennis is having his knee rebuilt shortly after Thanksgiving. Then we need to build a pattern. The foundry wants 4-6 weeks to schedule and complete the job. Thus, our first session will likely not happen until January. Our first obstacle is to gage interest, and collect some down payments so that we don’t end up owning a dozen straight edges.
> 
> Initially the plan is that we hold these sessions at my shop in Dayton MN. I have a 5footx5foot acorn table and a 36 inch cast plate. We believe that we can get everyone comfortably around the acorn table. Other locations will be used as they become available.
> 
> It’s the expectation that after the initial session we would all work on the project at home, then reconvene to take work on triangles and the geometry. The long term goal is that we work on rebuilding an entire machine as a group. This suggests a long term time commitment to the group.  Other than the straight edge costs there is no plan for ever charging a fee or paying for instruction.
> 
> Please PM should you have interest, questions, or concerns. I will answer you directly and/or forward your contact information to Dennis for him to respond directly.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Hi Daryl,

I am a little late getting to this discussion but I have a question.  What is the purpose of the 55 and 35 degree angles on the straight edge?  Is it to be able to isolate working on just one surface of a dovetail at a time?  Just curious.
Dick


----------



## Uglydog

old toolmaker said:


> Hi Daryl,
> 
> I am a little late getting to this discussion but I have a question.  What is the purpose of the 55 and 35 degree angles on the straight edge?  Is it to be able to isolate working on just one surface of a dovetail at a time?  Just curious.
> Dick



Yes, one surface at a time for flat. Use dowels and a mic on each side of the tail and a master square, king-way (or similar) to assess other geometry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog

*Scraping/Rebuilding Class*
Attentive Machinist Bedside Reader fans may recall Guy Lautards reference to Dennis Danich. Dennis is a Millright and Certified Millright Instructor. He is seeking 10 students to learn scraping and machine tool rebuilding. This is not just a scraping class. In addition to the technical aspects of “how”, Dennis’ teaches and emphasizes “why”. Understanding “why” facilitates future problem solving when you face the challenges you will inevitably encounter when taking corrective action during a machine rebuild. This first class will be hosted in my secluded home shop in Tamarack Minnesota 2.5 hours north of Minneapolis/St Paul.

Dennis is offering the class in two consecutive sessions. The second session builds on the first.
Session #1 (3 days): 8am-5pm, Friday June 25th – Sunday June 27th
Session #2 (2 days): 8am-5pm, Monday June 28th – Tuesday June 29th

*Registration &* *Questions:* For course registration and associated questions, or merely general questions about scraping/rebuilding contact Dennis Danich at dennismdanich@gmail.com

*Required Scraping/Rebuilding Equipment: *Sandvick scraping tool and 25mm carbide cutter. Bring a small scraping project if you have one, or we will have some practice iron available.

*Food, Accommodation and Other Questions: *Contact Daryl Doering UglydogLLC@gmail.com

*Scraping class Curriculum
Session #1:
Day 1*: Introduction to the concept of scraping and sharpening scraper blades. Beginning scraping techniques and the many different scraping methods with emphasis on finding a technique which meets the needs of your body type and any physical limitations you might have.
*Day 2: *Bluing and marking up the work, reading the high spots, and more scraping practice.
*Day 3: *Introduction to machine tool rebuilding and corrective action by step scraping tapers, checking parts with straight edges and identification of appropriate corrective actions. More scraping practice.
*Session #2:
Day 4: *Quantitative vs Qualitative assessment of a machine and machine tool geometry. Introduction to machine tool geometry. How to take corrective action to restore geometry, and using scraping shortcuts (surface grinder/milling machine). Explanations of processes in the Machine Tool reconditioning book.
*Day 5: *Answering questions about the previous 4 days work, more practice and improving technique. More practice about changing surfaces and measuring those surfaces. How to effectively use an alignment gauge and how to make one for yourself.


----------



## Janderso

Glad to see you again ugly dog!


----------



## Uglydog

Already have four paid students for the June date.
We have room for a few more.
Contact me or Dennis at the emails above, or message me should you have questions.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog

The class went better than anyone had dare hope. Long days… 8am-5pm in the shop learning to scrape. A pause for dinner and personal stuff, followed by all evening discussions about rebuilding and machining. This adventure is facilitated by our ability to host everyone here so we avoid the distraction of daily travel and the expense of accommodations. The class started last Thursday finished yesterday afternoon (Tuesday).

Dennis Danich is planning two more classes this summer/fall. One will be on optical alignment the other machine tool geometry & rebuilding. Because scraping basics will not be included in the geometry/rebuild class the expectation is that you've taken an intro scraping class from someone.

The optical alignment class goes way beyond leveling your lathe or mill. Imagine two lathes of same or dissimilar sizes and placing them end to end in perfect all alignment. This would allow you to use the steady on one lathe and the chuck on the other machine to drive a shaft extending the length of both. Same for two or more mills. This allows work on very heavy or long work.

Dennis is a retired Millrite Instructor, doesn't make any profit on your potential purchase of scraping equipment and actually creates lesson plans which he is willing to adjust to meet Learner interests and aptitude. No dates set yet. If you have interest maybe you'd want to chat with him to clarify class content and have input on dates. You can contact Dennis at: dennismdanich@gmail.com.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Richard King 2

Ask Dennis if he wants some help, Duane Dickie mentioned he thought he may need some after he took the class last year.  .      It's nice seeing you two teaching scraping that I taught you.  I was happy when I introduced you to him.  Ben too.   Rich


----------



## Optic Eyes

I had no classes last year, rather thefe was an ongoing rebuild of a Bridgeport round arm mill, most guys worked on scraping a small triangle straight edge.


----------



## Optic Eyes

Richard King 2 said:


> Ask Dennis if he wants some help, Duane Dickie mentioned he thought he may need some after he took the class last year.  .      It's nice seeing you two teaching scraping that I taught you.  I was happy when I introduced you to him.  Ben too.   Rich


Missures Dicky and Quaday both are closer to you Rich so I would suggest they contact you instead.


----------



## Optic Eyes

Uglydog said:


> The class went better than anyone had dare hope. Long days… 8am-5pm in the shop learning to scrape. A pause for dinner and personal stuff, followed by all evening discussions about rebuilding and machining. This adventure is facilitated by our ability to host everyone here so we avoid the distraction of daily travel and the expense of accommodations. The class started last Thursday finished yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Dennis Danich is planning two more classes this summer/fall. One will be on optical alignment the other machine tool geometry & rebuilding. Because scraping basics will not be included in the geometry/rebuild class the expectation is that you've taken an intro scraping class from someone.
> 
> The optical alignment class goes way beyond leveling your lathe or mill. Imagine two lathes of same or dissimilar sizes and placing them end to end in perfect all alignment. This would allow you to use the steady on one lathe and the chuck on one machine to drive a shaft extending the length of both. Same for two or more mills. This allows work on very heavy or long work.
> 
> Dennis is a retired Millrite Instructor, doesn't make any profit on your potential purchase of scraping equipment and actually creates lesson plans which he is willing to adjust to meet Learner interests and aptitude. No dates set yet. If you have interest maybe you'd want to chat with him to clarify class content and have input on dates. You can contact Dennis at: dennismdanich@gmail.com.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Daryl has a great shop and machines coupled with a warm friendly personality, 
I have enjoyed being his friend since I met him years ago.


----------



## Richard King 2

Optic Eyes said:


> Daryl has a great shop and machines coupled with a warm friendly personality,
> I have enjoyed being his friend since I met him years ago.


You met him at the South St Paul Class I invited you too. I gave him a lot of info on machining, scraping too before the class and told him to join this forum..   Good Luck...


----------



## Uglydog

For clarity "Optic Eyes" is Dennis Danich

Daryl
MN


----------



## Optic Eyes

Richard King 2 said:


> You met him at the South St Paul Class I invited you too. I gave him a lot of info on machining, scraping too before the class and told him to join this forum..   Good Luck...


Rich,
I have known you for 41 years and have recomended your services as a rebuilder in the past, you came to Honeywell at New Brighton 502 to supervise and teach rebuilding a mill, I had been rebuilding at Honeywell Golden Valley plant for years before we worked togeather. You gave me a certificate stating I completed a class you taught. I was visiting Guy Latard in Van Couver and was asked to give a demo and a talk at Shane Carr's Machine shop, I left my copy of your material that you gave me at Honeywell, crediting you, I also suggested your services to him.
You were quite angry about that for some reason and I still don't understand why.
The material in question does not have a copyrite stamp on it.
I think you are holding a grudge way to long over a trivial matter.
BTW, you did not invent scraping, it is in a lot of books from the 1860's and later.
I am a 75 year old guy passing skills along and not in commercial industry.
Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Richard King 2

Your welcome.


----------



## John TV

I had the pleasure of attending the June event in Tamarack MN.  I am fairly new to the hobby and completely new to the concept of scraping other than watching a few YouTube vids online.  The instruction from Dennis was excellent and he was able to show me several different techniques to adapt to my needs and abilities. Dennis is a natural educator and seamlessly incorporates the "why" of a technique, not just the "how", and for me the "why" makes all the difference in my comprehension of a process.  In addition to scraping, some of the concepts of optical alignment and machine rebuilding were discussed and demonstrated.  Daryl (Ugly Dog) has been an instructor most for most of his professional career and that is evident in how he approaches helping people learn the skills of metal working.  Daryl and his wife Liz hosted the event and the facilities were great.  Daryl has a well equipped shop and shares his knowledge and experience freely.  Daryl and Liz have a guest home that allowed us to stay on site saving a great deal of travel time and allowing for  evening sessions that were educational and very enjoyable.  I learned a great deal from the event about scraping and other machine tool knowledge and although I still have much to learn, every journey starts with a few steps.  I hope to attend future events if they are offered and schedules allow.  

John V   Minnesota


----------



## Uglydog

John TV said:


> ....Daryl (Ugly Dog) has been an instructor most for most of his professional career and that is evident in how he approaches helping people learn the skills of metal working.  ....
> 
> John V   Minnesota


Any readers should know that I taught Paramedic Courses at a community college for 2 decades. I did not teach scraping or machining, and I've never pretended to be a machinist. However, I have taken many multiple Masters level teaching courses. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Optic Eyes

John TV said:


> I had the pleasure of attending the June event in Tamarack MN.  I am fairly new to the hobby and completely new to the concept of scraping other than watching a few YouTube vids online.  The instruction from Dennis was excellent and he was able to show me several different techniques to adapt to my needs and abilities. Dennis is a natural educator and seamlessly incorporates the "why" of a technique, not just the "how", and for me the "why" makes all the difference in my comprehension of a process.  In addition to scraping, some of the concepts of optical alignment and machine rebuilding were discussed and demonstrated.  Daryl (Ugly Dog) has been an instructor most for most of his professional career and that is evident in how he approaches helping people learn the skills of metal working.  Daryl and his wife Liz hosted the event and the facilities were great.  Daryl has a well equipped shop and shares his knowledge and experience freely.  Daryl and Liz have a guest home that allowed us to stay on site saving a great deal of travel time and allowing for  evening sessions that were educational and very enjoyable.  I learned a great deal from the event about scraping and other machine tool knowledge and although I still have much to learn, every journey starts with a few steps.  I hope to attend future events if they are offered and schedules allow.
> 
> John V   Minnesota


John
I was pleased to have you there and a lot of the pleasure was mine.


----------



## Optic Eyes

I am a Journeyman Millwright in Local 548 in St Paul, several men in the local are also Machinists, and machine rebuilders. I started my career in 1968.
My REAL INTERESTS ARE ALIGNMENT USING OPTICS AND METROLOGY.


----------



## Uglydog

Our local hobby/home machinist group would like to announce a Foundry Day in Tamarack Minnesota.. 
Please consider adding Saturday *October 16th 2021*, and rain date *October 23rd 2021* to your calendar.

Emphasis will be on safety at all times. Please anticipate a list of affordable PPE in future emails. We hope that you might please bring your own PPE. 

Depending on who attends and their interests, specific activities may vary. 
These activities might include casting from a pattern, and pattern building, cores, lost foam casting, and both aluminum and brass pour. We've also discussed conducting some experiments involving casting from different sorts of aluminum scrap (castings, forgings, extrusions, pop cans).
While some might be only interested in watching, this is not intended as a demonstration. We hope that at the end of the event you will have a casting which you have made to take home. Two people with considerable casting experience have mentioned interest in participating and teaching.

We will provide lunch the day of the event. 
For persons interested in staying overnight we have 4 furnished rooms with beds available the night before (Friday) and the Saturday of the event.
This is a no charge for this outdoor event. However, donations to help cover costs will be accepted.
It is my hope that finances not be an impediment for anyone to participate. It is imperative that this is a safe event.

It will be important to plan for attendance and content so that everyone gets what they had hoped for from the event. 
Our local group will likely have an active email thread. I will attempt to copy/paste some of core content here. Or, contact me directly at the messaging system here at HM.

Additionally, based on the amount of fun and powerful learning that students had at the last scraping class, Dennis is thinking about a second session fall 2021. Interested persons should please contact me if there are target dates which work well for them. My goal in all these opportunities is that making stuff can be incredibly fun, necessarily safe, and very affordable. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Optic Eyes

Uglydog said:


> Our local hobby/home machinist group would like to announce a Foundry Day in Tamarack Minnesota..
> Please consider adding Saturday *October 16th 2021*, and rain date *October 23rd 2021* to your calendar.
> 
> Emphasis will be on safety at all times. Please anticipate a list of affordable PPE in future emails. We hope that you might please bring your own PPE.
> 
> Depending on who attends and their interests, specific activities may vary.
> These activities might include casting from a pattern, and pattern building, cores, lost foam casting, and both aluminum and brass pour. We've also discussed conducting some experiments involving casting from different sorts of aluminum scrap (castings, forgings, extrusions, pop cans).
> While some might be only interested in watching, this is not intended as a demonstration. We hope that at the end of the event you will have a casting which you have made to take home. Two people with considerable casting experience have mentioned interest in participating and teaching.
> 
> We will provide lunch the day of the event.
> For persons interested in staying overnight we have 4 furnished rooms with beds available the night before (Friday) and the Saturday of the event.
> This is a no charge for this outdoor event. However, donations to help cover costs will be accepted.
> It is my hope that finances not be an impediment for anyone to participate. It is imperative that this is a safe event.
> 
> It will be important to plan for attendance and content so that everyone gets what they had hoped for from the event.
> Our local group will likely have an active email thread. I will attempt to copy/paste some of core content here. Or, contact me directly at the messaging system here at HM.
> 
> Additionally, based on the amount of fun and powerful learning that students had at the last scraping class, Dennis is thinking about a second session fall 2021. Interested persons should please contact me if there are target dates which work well for them. My goal in all these opportunities is that making stuff can be incredibly fun, necessarily safe, and very affordable.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Scraping class needs time to order in DuraBar plates to work on, students need to order scraper handles and a blade.
Daryl has to post a date for a 5 day class, Fri, Sat, Sun. and two extra days if students want more pratice and Optical Metrology 101


----------

